# On the down side



## pia (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi, thank god I found your forum. it is filled up with advice. My husband and I have been running our own Catering business in Puerto Rico, for the last 3 years. Finally I rent a space for our kitchen and haven't been able to open it for aprox. 4 months. What do you do when you come to a very low season? i don't want to start working elsewhere again...
Thanxs
Pia


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So the kitchen has been sitting there for 4 months collecting dust?

1) Do not purchase potential based on dreams. In hindsight, that's what your kitchen is unless you can prove otherwise.

2) As a business owner, you may have to do things you don't like, no, really. I know a few people who have funded their startups by working part time elsewhere. It's OK, just a bump in the road.

3) Advertise, make yourself known, have an open house and invite your target market. That should be a start.

Maybe some other people have other advice.  Good luck!


----------



## pia (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank You,

We are doing just that, since it's a fairly new service and we have never done any publicity here, just got around by word of mouth. Our specialty is Corporate activities, but we are trying to tend to private gatherings now. Our problem in PR is Pricing, most of our competitors have very low prices, and we use high quality ingredients as much as possible. Imagine we price a full course meal at aprox. $10.00 p/p


----------

